

Web Optimization Online Summit Tomorrow - voodootikigod
http://www.environmentsforhumans.com/web-optimization-summit/

======
lennysan
If you are interested in this topic and would like to have a place online to
ask questions about optimizing performance, we could use your vote for this
proposed StackExchange community focused on web performance:
[http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/5821/proposal-for-
st...](http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/5821/proposal-for-
stackexchange-site-focused-on-web-site-performance)

------
voodootikigod
Discount Code for 10% off: OPTSIMPSONK

